# Xenon Headlights



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

Why are these new headlight bulbs failing inspections for cars?? Do they fit the standard for forward facing blue lights? ( Even if they are "Super-White")


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

If they arent stock, it isn't legal. These "xenon" that you speak of, which are about as close to xenon as a banana is, are 1) not legal, 2) damage wires in cars 3) provide LESS light (watts is a measurament of the power it CONSUMES, not outputs, light output is in Lumens)

The actual Xenon aka HID's are only legal if OEM, becsaue they involve a special light housing to accomidate the increas light, and more precisely projects that light onto the road, and away from oncoming traffic. The "blue" you see when looking at BMW, Lexus, Mercedes etc HID/Xenon lights is actualy the light refracting and bending around parf ot the lense. 
The Xenon use electrified gas, not a filament, to produce light.

Bottom line is, though, if not OEM, illegal


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, I understand that, But What happens when the Package says 100% Street Legal???...My Garage Inspection guy couldn't answer that one.....The light cast by the bulb is white......He agreed.....But He said that the bulb is tinted blue....so i bought new bulbs....but He couldn't explain the OEM Standard....


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

If the product that you buy does not have have the OEM or DOT Stamping, it's illegal. There is a lot of stuff out there that is illegal, but is sold under the scheme of "street legal". I can sell drugs, but is it legal?! 

Other than that, no explanation is needed.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Irishcop2004 @ Sat 02 Oct said:


> But What happens when the Package says 100% Street Legal???..


You believe everything you read on packaging?? If so, then I have some great water front property for you to buy in Florida. 8)

Again, bottom line..Stick with OEM.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Zuke @ Sun October 03 said:


> Irishcop2004 @ Sat 02 Oct said:
> 
> 
> > But What happens when the Package says 100% Street Legal???..
> ...


I can up him one, if you're in the market, I have some nice waterfront property in Idaho for ya! Cheap-Cheap!!!!!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

ust try another shop, I have never failed an inspection with the "fake" HID's. As far as their quality, I must have gotten a set that works hella good because these things improve my vision at night by atleast 100%. I'll never go without them again.


----------

